# Cervelo bailout?



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Dutch company that just bought Raleigh just stepped in to help finance Cervelo.


Bicycle Retailer and Industry News


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sounds like a sale to me.


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

wheew....

I ALMOST just purchased an R3 ultegra (didn't because i couldn't find a second buyer) .

Sounds like if PON exercises that purchase option, things will get cheaper.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Elpimpo said:


> Sounds like if PON exercises that purchase option, things will get cheaper.


Why do you believe that? Do you think they want to buy Cervelo to _reduce_ the amount of money that Cervelo can bring in?

The goal in this kind of deal is to increase profits by reducing costs while maintaining price/volume.


----------

